
Ask HN: Server-side web framework in Swift/ObjectiveC? - tango12
I know this has been asked before, but hoping for a more current review by HN folks.<p>Are there any good emerging Swift web frameworks, especially micro-frameworks, to keep an eye on? Objective-C even.<p>As a Swift app developer it would be  neat to be able to just write a few API endpoints in the same language.<p>Here&#x27;s what I&#x27;ve found so far:
Webappkit (ObjectiveC)
HTTPkit (ObjectiveC)
Kitura (Swift)
Perfect (Swift)<p>Perfect seems to be the most loved so far.
======
tannernelson
[https://github.com/qutheory/vapor](https://github.com/qutheory/vapor)

Vapor has great documentation and is really easy to use.

------
proyb2
Zewo for Swift, as far as no other micro-frameworks seem to popular yet
especially Nodejs with Expressjs has come a long way and Laravel an instant
success due to PHP fatigue with many web frameworks.

